# Word of the Day: Troll



## RubyK (Dec 1, 2021)

Though the word "troll" has existed in the English language for some time, it wasn't used as internet slang until 1992, according to the Oxford English Dictionary. When used online, this slang term refers to someone who intentionally makes offensive comments with the goal of stirring up controversy.

It annoys me when _trolls _disrupt a conversation on a chat board. It is simply courage behind a keyboard. I always wonder about such people.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2021)

When my daughter was young Trolls were a collectible doll....


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 1, 2021)

CARP CAUGHT TROLLING!​





ON SUNDAY OCT 14TH 2012, CHRIS WATTIER OF DENVER AT CHATFIELD LAKE


WAS *TROLL*ING A BOTTOM BOUNCER WITH A 2 INCH RAPALLA FISHING FOR WALLEYE. WHAT HE CAUGHT TO EVERYONES AMAZEMENT WAS THIS 13 POUND 8 OUNCE 31 INCH LONG CARP. IT WAS POHTOGRAPHED AND REALESED.

https://www.in-fisherman.com/editorial/carp-caught-trolling/153679


----------



## RubyK (Dec 1, 2021)

I had forgotten about those @hollydolly. My daughter and son had _trolls_, too. Their _trolls_ did not have jewels in their belly buttons! I guess we had the poor _trolls_.


----------



## RubyK (Dec 1, 2021)

@PacoDennis ~ That's a big fish you (is that you?)caught back in 2012 by trolling. I enjoyed looking at the In-Fisherman Magazine. That guy caught a huge muskie, a favorite fish in MN, the land of 10,000 lakes. Nothing tastes better than a fresh-caught muskie dinner.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 1, 2021)

An internet troll is either very lonely, very stupid or both.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 1, 2021)

I've seen my share of _trolls_ on the internet sites; they used to make me angry but I just ignore them now.


----------



## ohioboy (Dec 1, 2021)

A troll is also known as a Wishnik.


----------



## Gemma (Dec 1, 2021)

My neighbor loves to troll flea markets looking for bargains.


----------



## Matrix (Dec 1, 2021)

Some long time members wouldn't hesitate to bring politics into _any_ discussions, it's as bad as trolling which they probably always hated.


----------



## Jules (Dec 1, 2021)

Don’t forget to read the Troll Under the Bridge to your grandkids.


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 1, 2021)

Forum trolls are responsible for many members leaving said forums


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 1, 2021)

I used to have the Wishnik or *Troll *dolls.  I just loved them!  They were utterly cute!  Pink hair, green hair, cute face!


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 2, 2021)

Jules said:


> Don’t forget to read the Troll Under the Bridge to your grandkids.


That's the 'troll' that I remember.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 2, 2021)

RubyK said:


> @PacoDennis ~ That's a big fish you (is that you?)caught back in 2012 by trolling. I enjoyed looking at the In-Fisherman Magazine. That guy caught a huge muskie, a favorite fish in MN, the land of 10,000 lakes. Nothing tastes better than a fresh-caught muskie dinner.


No. I don't believe I ever tasted Muskie. #6 on my "bucket list" now.


----------



## Shero (Dec 2, 2021)

I am followed constantly on this forum by a troll who makes fun of  my language and my lapses into my mother tongue. It is very strange to me since this troll says on another thread how he was bullied at school. How strange can behavior be!


----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 2, 2021)

This thread has given me the answer of an annoying acronym: DFTT "Don't Feed The Trolls."


----------



## RubyK (Dec 2, 2021)

Thanks to all who added to this post. I had forgotten how many meanings _troll_ has.


----------

